# E-cig Research (Local vaping research study)



## PsychStudent (12/9/15)

Hi everyone, I've got an online survey running and need about 350 participants.
The research is being conducted as part of my academic year so I REALLY need as many responses as possible for the results to be significant! Participants need to be current e-cig users living in SA. I don't need names and it's really quick and simple. Please show some support guys and follow the link below. Spread it to fellow SA vapers as well please  thanks

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/ecigresearchstudysa


----------



## Silver (13/9/15)

Hi @PsychStudent , is the the same as the last one you did?
Or is it a different survey?


----------



## PsychStudent (13/9/15)

Hi @Silver, it's still the same survey. Just trying to put out fresh threads to get more responses (new members and people who haven't seen the other threads). Perhaps if I post it again I will mention that it's the same survey just to prevent confusion.


----------



## Coco (13/9/15)

I completed it the first time around against my better judgement - I walked away feeling like a dirty smoker since the questions forced me say that I still light up.

(And yes, I know you tried to defend the questions, however since it is slanted so badly, I'm not surprised the take-up is not what it should be.)

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## PsychStudent (13/9/15)

@Coco the questions have been changed since then, even though there was a question which allowed the option of "no longer smoke cigarettes", I have adjusted it so that the questions are as obvious as possible to participants. And the take-up is not bad at all, I'm just pressed for time so I need to push things a little since I only have a month left to collect responses


----------



## PsychStudent (3/10/15)

Hi everyone,

many of you have completed my online survey already- thank you so much to those who have. To those who haven't, please click on the link below and complete the survey which is basically about e-cig experience.

I am conducting the research study as part of my academic requirements to graduate this year and thus only have about 2 weeks left to collect responses. The amount of responses will affect the significance of the results so I really need as many participants as possible. So please participate and share the link to your fellow vapers!

Thank you 

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/ecigresearchstudysa


----------



## theyettie (3/10/15)

On it!


----------



## Silver (3/10/15)

PsychStudent said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> many of you have completed my online survey already- thank you so much to those who have. To those who haven't, please click on the link below and complete the survey which is basically about e-cig experience.
> 
> ...



Hi @PsychStudent
Have moved the last two posts to the existing thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nova69 (3/10/15)

Done and I'm not quiting , it's just way too nom


----------



## Petrus (4/10/15)

Done


----------



## Smoky Jordan (4/10/15)

Done


----------



## Cave Johnson (4/10/15)

@PsychStudent I have never been a smoker so some of the questions are not in any way applicable to me. Would have liked to be of some help to you 
All the best!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (4/10/15)

I hope this gets it's way to the minister of health.

We should get some spokes people from Ecigssa that does not have an business interest in this to start getting in on the act and get this minister of health on the right track


----------



## Murray Juana (4/10/15)

Done.


----------



## PsychStudent (4/10/15)

So glad to see the responses rolling in! Thank you everyone for the support! About to hit the 200 responses marker (very exciting stuff)  

@Cave Johnson so sorry that you haven't been able to participate...the ultimate purpose of the study is to see what happens to your tobacco smoking once you start vaping though, so it wouldn't be applicable to you. But brownie points to you for trying though 

And @kimbo I had big dreams for this study to somehow make a difference for vaping in SA because it's made such a difference to me and so many people! Unfortunately time is not on my side and I need to wrap up soon to analyse the data, so I won't reach the 400 responses mark within the next 2 weeks. Basically means that my data won't be significant enough for official publication, which makes me really sad because that was the goal but I will find things and reach some conclusions nonetheless.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (4/10/15)

PsychStudent said:


> And @kimbo I had big dreams for this study to somehow make a difference for vaping in SA because it's made such a difference to me and so many people! Unfortunately time is not on my side and I need to wrap up soon to analyse the data, so I won't reach the 400 responses mark within the next 2 weeks. Basically means that my data won't be significant enough for official publication, which makes me really sad because that was the goal but I will find things and reach some conclusions nonetheless.


How many you still need?


----------



## PsychStudent (4/10/15)

I'm about to reach 200. So I'm just about half way


----------



## acorn (4/10/15)

Done


----------

